# Looking for help on picking a camera



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Get a Canon S100, the "f/2" lens makes all the difference, especially in low light. It only has a 5x optical zoom, but the image quality is much better than the sx30is, plus it does 1080p HD video and its more compact than the bulky sx30is...

Trust me, you'll love it.


----------



## speedglas (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah the size is into consideration also since i will bring it on excursion and activities, plus the fact its cheaper than the sx30is if something happen , that look like a nice compromise for my initial choice ! 

The video quality is important , didn't seen any picture of the sx30 but the video i have seen on youtube is pretty awesome , that was my first choice for this reason . 
thanks for this other option !

i will compare and look for price for this one .


----------



## speedglas (Jan 18, 2011)

I just speak to my friend who has little more knowledge than me on camera and he said its a great suggestion , i can't go wrong with the s100 and its userfriendly ! 

if you guys have great deal on those ... i will see localy for some prices this week.

thank you !


----------



## speedglas (Jan 18, 2011)

Is 449.99 + tax too much for an s100?? (local store) or I sould look online but i have to add some shipping to montreal ...


----------



## speedglas (Jan 18, 2011)

I just ordered from amazon but this morning , and the link was 10-15 $ more , that's strange , i paid 379 or something like that .

thanks for the help !


----------



## speedglas (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah its less $$ than local for sure , i'm looking at review on youtube and it look like a nice product!


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

speedglas said:


> Is 449.99 + tax too much for an s100?? (local store) or I sould look online but i have to add some shipping to montreal ...


IMOP, that is way too much to pay for a point and shoot. You can get a Canon T3i body from Amazon for $579. Or a Nikon d3200 (24.2mp) with kit lens for $699. 

DSLR takes way better photos than point and shoot but convince wise it is more bulk and might not be the best for traveling. The Canon t3i and Nikon d3200 are the pro consumer DSLR so they are much smaller and lighter than the pro DSLR.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on getting a new camera. Please give us a review when you get it.


----------



## speedglas (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks , i will tell you my impressions , but i'm far from an expert !!!

Ken , i finded a better price of 379 so its run to 401$ with the money change and taxes, i need to stay in something userfriendly,it also has to be small since i bring it in my backpack on fishing day and motocross...

anyway this look like way more than what i need or used to , so i'm sure i will be happy , i've seen some slowmo vid on youtube and its just awesome !!


----------



## speedglas (Jan 18, 2011)

I just recieve the camera , this thing look hot and robust!

What dou you guys suggest me to buy for the memory card ? I remember my gopro require a small size one so i prefer your opinion than a seller!!


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

speedglas said:


> I just recieve the camera , this thing look hot and robust!
> 
> What dou you guys suggest me to buy for the memory card ? I remember my gopro require a small size one so i prefer your opinion than a seller!!


Any SDHC card will do, size is up to you. Theres everything from 4 to 32GB commonly available, I'd probably go with a 16GB Sandisk SDHC card...you can get them for like $10 to $20, and Sandisk is one of the tops brands (along with Lexar)


----------



## speedglas (Jan 18, 2011)

I just came back from my local store and the guys sell me a proflash class 10 16 gb, is it a good brand , i asked for sandisk but i didn't pay attention , i notice it in the car back home , if its not a good brand i will return it 

thanks


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

speedglas said:


> I just came back from my local store and the guys sell me a proflash class 10 16 gb, is it a good brand , i asked for sandisk but i didn't pay attention , i notice it in the car back home , if its not a good brand i will return it
> 
> thanks


I've never even heard of "proflash"...more than likely a very cheap card. Yeah, it's a "class 10" (Class # determines the read and write speed of the card, basically how fast it processes information) which sounds good, but those cheap cards don't follow the standard speed testing system and usually just make speeds up, so their "class 10" speed is really probably about a class 2 or 4 on a reputable card like Sandisk. And really, for any kind of point and shoot camera, you don't need a class 10. A class 2 or 4 would be perfectly fine. I've used a class 4 card in a DSLR with no problem, so its more than adequate for a point and shoot.

More than likely they just sold you the cheap card because they make the most profit on it. With the cheap cards they buy them for dirt cheap, and sell high to make the most profit, which they can't do with Sandisk cards because they're expensive for the shop to buy and have less profit margin. 

People will tell you the brand of memory card doesn't matter, but Sandisk is both reputable (especially with the way they publish accurate card speeds) and reliable. Those cheap cards tend to give out after a while.


----------



## speedglas (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks man , you are 100% right about the profit thing , its ridiculus how much we pay comparatively to the guys in the US

i'm sure he made at least 100% profit on the card , anyway i will keep it and see what happen and maybe order a good one on the web later...


----------



## speedglas (Jan 18, 2011)

I took some pictures and 2-3 video , the picture came out ok but i think i need some practice at using more effect and editing , video came out really great for my taste , slow motion video was not so clear ,overall i'm happy with my first result without much setting ajustment ...

here is a vid : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcAmMGKk8ns

some pic , all on auto setting ...any comments or tips are appreciated!!

no tripod just some quick shot 

















this one came out really clear considering i was using only one hand and moving a bit , the camera set focus real quick !


----------

